# How can I make reptile carpet flat?



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

Ive got it in the tank now with the stuff on it to keep it flat but is there a quick/easier way?


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Don't iron it!


----------



## magick (Aug 18, 2009)

GeckoD said:


> Don't iron it!


Could you not put a towel over it then iron it? i have never used reptile carpet but i know this works on clothing that your not supposed to iron over the print on. :lol2:


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Only think I can think of is that it'd "melt" if you tried ironing, much like my old RAF trousers. What we used to do with those in order to not mark or melt them was to iron them UNDER a damp towel. This always did the trick for us, might be worth a try, just make sure it's a decent thickness of towel and dampen it down first.


----------



## YXZF (May 29, 2011)

i tried to iron mine :lol2: low temperatures didn't flatten it at all, then as i increased the temp it started to sort of melt, it created a patch that was hard if you know what i mean. Luckily i stopped before it did too much damage


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

stick it under the mattress for a night thats my ironing board for most clothes (but not all)


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

McToons said:


> Only think I can think of is that it'd "melt" if you tried ironing, much like my old RAF trousers. What we used to do with those in order to not mark or melt them was to iron them UNDER a damp towel. This always did the trick for us, might be worth a try, just make sure it's a decent thickness of towel and dampen it down first.


 
now that sounds awfully familiar. lol


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

Well before I put this up I tried the iron... never doing that again :whistling2: anyway ive had it in the tank now for a few hours and with all the things weighing it down I think its sorted its self out.


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Hang it up in the bathroom and turn the shower on as hot as possible, close the door and leave for 10 mins or longer if possible. Problem solved.


----------



## shelley2010 (Jun 4, 2011)

i also ironed mine low heat..... then spent 10 minutes getting the stuff of the iron :whistling2:

it did work however with a tea towel on top


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

thething84 said:


> now that sounds awfully familiar. lol


lol you know them days too? And wearing a beret in a shower to mould it too? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kev62 (May 16, 2011)

*Tape it down*

Use double sided tape to stick it down and then just take it up for cleaning


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

yep. i personally wa an air cadet, but same uniform. so yeh i remember them, cold shower with a beret on, mould it down then let it dry somewhere like that, lol


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

Sit on it :lol2: just kidding


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

give it a good soaking lay it flat in your viv whilst holding it down flat with stuff, and then turn your lights on till its dry that done the trick with mine...


----------



## beardie-boo (Jun 25, 2011)

I used to just weigh it down on all corners with my tank docorations and left it for a few days, it would stay straight after that


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

That worked for me, its a pain thought at first!


----------



## Hardrive76 (Jul 16, 2011)

i used to use velcro on the cormers and the middle to keep it down and straight in the viv, I say used to as i now use repti bark, the carpets are good but they get messy and the more you clean them with washing the more they seem to degrade, mine lasted 7 months before i had to throw it as it was looking worn and dirty even though i had just cleaned it. i never ironed mine, only cos im hopeless at ironing lol,


----------

